# "Actual" continuous fog machine



## LPdan (Jun 23, 2016)

Can anyone recommend or does there exist a fluid fogger that can actually output continuously or at least for on the order of 5 minutes? I currently use the FQ-100 and love it overall, something in this output range or even 60-75% would be sufficient. Ideally im looking for a machine under $2k that can run while not cycling on and off. Any thoughts?


----------



## scrogers (Jun 23, 2016)

We own two LeMaitre Radiance Hazers, which I know isn't the same thing as a true fogger, however, if you set the flow to max, the interval to 0, and the blowers to full, it'll pump out some serious fog/haze. I have run our units straight out at max settings before for 20+ minutes without them skipping a beat (that I've ever noticed at least). I've filled a 25x15x12 room so thick you cannot see your hand inches from your face (like dangerously thick) in a matter minutes.

Upon some quick looking, it appears LaMaitre has spun-off their Radiance Hazer to Ultratec (http://www.ultratecfx.com/Products/haze/radiance-hazer) but that is the exact unit I have, just from when it was LeMaitre branded. I also have the touring kits for them and have used them both with the local remotes and DMX. They have been workhorses for me and owe me nothing. They work best if given plenty of time to warm up. The ready lights go on after probably 5-8 minutes, but I always like to give them 15-20+ minutes to warm up... The longer they're on the better they are in my experience. The little video on that site is a pretty good example of what it can do, but they'll fill a space quite quickly.

Again, not the exact same thing as the foggers, but I've now been using 2 of those units for nearly a decade with minimal upkeep and they've been great to me.


----------



## LPdan (Jun 24, 2016)

scrogers said:


> We own two LeMaitre Radiance Hazers, which I know isn't the same thing as a true fogger, however, if you set the flow to max, the interval to 0, and the blowers to full, it'll pump out some serious fog/haze. I have run our units straight out at max settings before for 20+ minutes without them skipping a beat (that I've ever noticed at least). I've filled a 25x15x12 room so thick you cannot see your hand inches from your face (like dangerously thick) in a matter minutes.
> 
> Upon some quick looking, it appears LaMaitre has spun-off their Radiance Hazer to Ultratec (http://www.ultratecfx.com/Products/haze/radiance-hazer) but that is the exact unit I have, just from when it was LeMaitre branded. I also have the touring kits for them and have used them both with the local remotes and DMX. They have been workhorses for me and owe me nothing. They work best if given plenty of time to warm up. The ready lights go on after probably 5-8 minutes, but I always like to give them 15-20+ minutes to warm up... The longer they're on the better they are in my experience. The little video on that site is a pretty good example of what it can do, but they'll fill a space quite quickly.
> 
> Again, not the exact same thing as the foggers, but I've now been using 2 of those units for nearly a decade with minimal upkeep and they've been great to me.


Thanks, I never considered using a hazer, as they are intended for long term continuous operation. The only issue I see is I am using them with a chiller for low lying fog, so I am using fast dissipating fog fluid, hence the reason they need to run continuously for so long. Can you use fog fluid in a hazer? What about those combo hazer/fogger machines?


----------



## np18358 (Jun 24, 2016)

Le Maitre G300 will run for a very long time without stopping (not sure if it is continuous, but will certainly do longer than 5 minutes). Don't think you can get one new for under 2K, but used for sure. If you are looking for Low Lying fog, the G300 combined with the LSG unit is exceptional.


----------



## rsmentele (Jun 27, 2016)

The only other issue with continuous use of the fog cooling unit is that very slowly as you use it, the machine will heat up causing the fog to be less cool and thus hang higher off the ground. Best option is still the City Theatrical Aqua Fog, if you can a source for Dry Ice, and if your space has enough ventilation to allow proper dissipation of the CO2.


----------



## RonHebbard (Jun 27, 2016)

rsmentele said:


> The only other issue with continuous use of the fog cooling unit is that very slowly as you use it, the machine will heat up causing the fog to be less cool and thus hang higher off the ground. Best option is still the City Theatrical Aqua Fog, if you can a source for Dry Ice, and if your space has enough ventilation to allow proper dissipation of the CO2.


W.R.T. Dry Ice; Dry Ice sublimates going directly from a solid to a gas without having a liquid state. The gaseous state occupies more volume than the solid. If you attempt to store your stock of dry ice in an insulated air-tight, sealed, container; you're building a bomb. Trust me and don't ask me how I know this. A long term good friend built two containers for fetching and storing pre-crushed dry ice. When we came in on the Saturday afternoon, we wondered who'd unsealed the metal lid AND where they'd put it. I won't bore you further. Suffice it to say when we eventually found the lid it was seriously bowed outward and a long way from where he'd stored the container in a securely locked room. 'nough said.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## LPdan (Jun 29, 2016)

I do have an Aqua Fogger, but some customers do not want to deal with dry ice. Regarding the G300 units, would you run them in fogger or hazer mode?


----------



## np18358 (Jun 29, 2016)

Fogger Mode. If memory serves me, on power up you hold down the "mode" button, and it flashes G300 vs. HAZE. You obviously must have the LSG unit though. Without it is not low lying.


----------



## LPdan (Jul 1, 2016)

I just picked up 2 used G300s on used lighting for $350ea. Can't wait to try them out. Thanks for all the advice. Hoping they provide a good alternative to dry ice with a chiller.


----------

